# Pritchard Gordon Tankers



## spenp002 (Jul 20, 2015)

Anyone got any information on what its like working for them? 

i.e do they visit good places for time ashore?
chances of earning a promotion and in what time scale?
etc


----------



## vasco (Dec 27, 2007)

You are a petrol barge going around the Carrib. Lots of discharging via a floating hose. Believe they now run to the states.
I used to work for Campbell Maritime, went to bed for six hours and missed a country. Shore leave is like any other tanker except by boat, promotion could be ok.


----------

